# 1st Trip Of 2007 Season Thursday - Cloudland Canyon



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

We are heading out Thursday morning to Cloudland Canyon State Park for a 4 day trip to kick off the 2007 camping season.







It will be our second trip to Cloudland; the first was two years ago in our popup.

Since we bought the trailer one year ago next week, this will be the first trip up and over mountain terrain (at least by Eastern US standards).







The truck handled the pull up the Cumberland Plateau just fine last fall, but I'm anxious to see how the 1/2 ton handles the steeper inclines over Monteagle and Lookout mountains. We are going to do some hiking and take some day trips into Chattanooga; the kids always love going to the 'nooga.

JT


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

GoVols said:


> We are heading out Thursday morning to Cloudland Canyon State Park for a 4 day trip to kick off the 2007 camping season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We've taken our 25RSS up, over, & thru all the major ranges of New England without so much as a stutter-step from the 4Runner. I would think you'd be fine. Have a great trip!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Just the name of the place makes me want to hook up the Outback and meet you there...Cloudland Canyon.







Have a great trip!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Have a Awesome Safe trip. Yaaaay







break out trip so exciting.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I have been there three times, once with the Southeastern Outbackers. It's a great place to visit. Your only challenge should be on the trip up from Trenton. The park has two loops, one with lots of trees and the other without. There is a Wal Mart about 12 miles away towards the East. The hiking in the canyon is wonderful but can be strenuous.

Reverie


----------



## wiracer24 (Mar 15, 2006)

Just dont expect to keep the RPMs down, and it will pull just fine. Just fill the tank at the bottom of the hill, and watch the needle drop. If I remember right, I was down to 8.? miles to the gallon in the hills. Heat was never an issue with temps in the 80's.
2002 Silverado with same set-up.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

I think I canâ€¦â€¦â€¦ I think I canâ€¦â€¦â€¦ I think I canâ€¦â€¦â€¦ I think I canâ€¦â€¦â€¦ I think I canâ€¦â€¦â€¦ I think I canâ€¦â€¦â€¦ I think I canâ€¦â€¦â€¦ I think I canâ€¦â€¦â€¦









Just be careful. I am sure you will do fine!


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

A great time was had at Cloudland Canyon this weekend. Weather was just perfect, with temps in the mid 50s at night and around 80 during the days!







After a long winter slumber, the OB was just fine with no issues surfacing. (BTW, the warranty expires tomorrow.)

I was a little disapointed though -- for those of you familiar with Cloudland -- that in the past two years since our last visit, the D.N.R. has basically taken out the hiking trail into the canyon and replaced it with a massive complex of stairs -- something like 600 of them.







The falls are still pretty, but stairs do not make it a hike; it's more like a Stairmaster workout routine now.









As far as towing over the mountains, it was a mixed bag. Eastbound up Monteagle I was in with a long line of semis doing 30 mph; no problem there hanging in. Going up Lookout was a slow climb anyway due to the narrow, twisty roadway.







However, westbound back over Monteagle the Chevy was puffing hard at the end of the five mile, 6% climb; I started at the bottom at 70 mph and topped the crest at 42 mph in second gear, with semis passing me and passenger cars/trucks blowing by and shaking the rig.







While an occasional trip over the mountains here will be OK, I've decided now that any trip out west will not be done in this truck.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

GoVols said:


> As far as towing over the mountains, it was a mixed bag. Eastbound up Monteagle I was in with a long line of semis doing 30 mph; no problem there hanging in. Going up Lookout was a slow climb anyway due to the narrow, twisty roadway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you made it through safely. I have wanted to go to Cloudland Canyon, or Fort Mountain, but I have driven through there in the car - beautiful scenery. I am just too leery about taking the Outback up those roads...For me I stick to flatlands - Georgia + south. One day I hope to get the gumption to ttake the camper there - just don't want to slide down the mountain backwards is all. I haven't got this manual shifting down - that a lot of folks here talk about. Did you take any pictures, would like to see your trip???


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

pjb2cool said:


> As far as towing over the mountains, it was a mixed bag. Eastbound up Monteagle I was in with a long line of semis doing 30 mph; no problem there hanging in. Going up Lookout was a slow climb anyway due to the narrow, twisty roadway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you made it through safely. I have wanted to go to Cloudland Canyon, or Fort Mountain, but I have driven through there in the car - beautiful scenery. I am just too leery about taking the Outback up those roads...For me I stick to flatlands - Georgia + south. One day I hope to get the gumption to ttake the camper there - just don't want to slide down the mountain backwards is all. I haven't got this manual shifting down - that a lot of folks here talk about. Did you take any pictures, would like to see your trip???
[/quote]

The trip up Lookout Mountain to the park was not bad at all. It is two lane with a couple of switchbacks and some S curves, but no real troubles pulling. Going down was not bad either; second gear slowed the vehicle nicely and hardly had to use the brakes. Visually, it is not for the faint-of-heart since it is a steep dropoff and no guard rails.! The time on the interstate in the slow lane going up Monteagle was much more nerve-wracking to me with all the traffic whizzing by.

I posted a few pics in a Cloudland Canyon album.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Glad you made it home safely








We haven't done any steep mountain towing yet, but I feel for you. White knuckle towing is not my idea of fun








Good to hear that your Outback performed well and that you had nice weather








Welcome home!


----------

